# Pigmenting Epoxy Resin



## GeorgeS (Dec 7, 2016)

So Im going to try a little casting and wanted to know what you guys use to pigment your Epoxy resin? I bought a couple plumbing fittings in the size I want and I just bought some of the epoxy resin they have at Lowes. I want to color it with a mix of color but cant remember if the epoxy resin is the one people have been using nail polish in or if it was another resin. Thanks for any and all advice. Oh these are going to be 4" and 6" blocks probably about 1.5' thick.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

I've tinted Poly resins using nail polish, model paint, and alumilite pigments. I don't know if that'll translate to an epoxy or not....


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 7, 2016)

Ok so I was trying to look at Alumites site to see what there's is and it's not listed but I'm assuming since it's a two part 1:1 by weight that it is an epoxy resin? In which case as long as what I use to tint isn't water based at all I should be good right? Silmar and the likes are PR type resins which cure by adding the catylisy.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Ok so I was trying to look at Alumites site to see what there is and it's not listed but I'm assuming since it's a two part 1:1 by weight that it is an epoxy resume? In which case as long as what I use to tint isn't water based at all I should be good right? Silmar and the likes are PR type resins which cure by adding the catylisy.



I would tend to agree with you on the Alumilite but don't know for sure. I know it's expensive but maybe mix up a few ounces, test a few different things for color to see how they set up?


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 7, 2016)

@Schroedc Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2016)

I've used India ink and oil based paint for small fill jobs with epoxy... Both seemed to work OK.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 7, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong but if you put 2 part epoxy in a plumbing fitting I don't think you will get it out.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if you put 2 part epoxy in a plumbing fitting I don't think you will get it out.


that and I don't think regular epoxy will cure right in that thickness, but I've never tried it. I know with 2 part bar top they don't recommend you go more than 1/4 inch thick (I think) per pour, wait for that to harden, then another pour, etc... as far as coloring, I have been using artist oils, comes in every color you can imagine, and you can mix and blend, only takes a tiny dot of it, like a match head or less. I bought a cheap set from Michaels, will probably last me the rest of my life...


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 7, 2016)

@barry richardson I might have to do it in a couple pours. But I know guys do it with alumilite without issue. Do you mean oil paint wh n you say artist oils?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2016)

Yea, the oil paint in little tubes. I've actually used acrylic artist oils too with no problems, but it seems the oil has more intense color saturation....


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 7, 2016)

@barry richardson This one?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2016)

I have never used that particular type, this is what I have;






this was from Amazon.....


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 8, 2016)

@barry richardson Thank you sir!


----------

